# Ariens ST926LE not moving



## pwdbyariens (Mar 2, 2018)

I own an Ariens Two-Stage (26-Inch) 9.5-HP Snow Blower (Model: ST926LE) for 11 years now. The snowblower starts up. However, when I engage the snowblower to go forward or reverse, it does not move. I could not find anything in the manual that explains what the issue is.

I am trying to understand whether this is something that I can take a shot at fixing, or whether it is engine related and requires a professional. I was quoted $140 to have the issue repaired and my guess is that the guy has a pretty good idea of whats wrong with it

I think this is the online version of the manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/02983600.pdf

Please help.

Edit:
Someone suggested that I take off the belt cover and look for a broken belt on the pulley closest to the engine. I dont know much about snowblowers or wear and tear but I have neighbors around me with different kinds of snowblowers (cub cadet, MDT), and they claim they haven't had any belts break (in like 8 years). I have already replaced the belt that controls throwing the snowing a few years ago. If this is another broken belt, I am worried that I got a lemon. Is this a common problem with Ariens or does this happen to all snowblowers (sorry for the rant...just a little irritated because something breaks every year...start pull cord and a few other issues). Should I be looking to replace this snowblower? It doesn't feel reliable...every winter I cross my fingers that it makes it without incident and in the last 3 years, something has broke every year. It looks like its still in great condition.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF pwdbyariens

Just because someone else hasn't broken a belt (yet) doesn't mean your's can't or hasn't. If it's been moving just fine up till now the belt is the most logical place to start and it's easy to get to for inspection.

Also please don't post your problem in multiple places, it just makes a mess for people trying to help you and trying to figure out what you've tried and what you've found.
.


----------



## pwdbyariens (Mar 2, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF pwdbyariens
> 
> Just because someone else hasn't broken a belt (yet) doesn't mean your's can't or hasn't. If it's been moving just fine up till now the belt is the most logical place to start and it's easy to get to for inspection.
> 
> ...


Sorry, i realized I posted in the wrong subforum and was going to back and delete the other post (but I see its already been taken care of)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No problem. Here is a youtube of how to replace the belt so you can get an idea. It's just two bolts to pull the cover to see if that belt is damaged.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Belts don't break very often. The auger belt is the most common to break because of the stress of engagement, there's a lot of stress.

Most likely it's the drive belt. Take off the belt cover and look. To change it, I believe on that machine you have to create room to squeeze the belt in on the pulley. You will either have to separate the front auger housing from the rear where the engine is, some call it the tractor end. But first loosen up the 2 bottom bolts, one on each side, then remove the two top bolts. Then the handles will drop down, best to have help holding the handles. You open the machine like a clam shell. Put the belt on, then close it up again. If the holes get out of align, use something round like a punch or a Phillips screwdriver to help realign.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought I responded to this thread to check the belt, but it's nowhere to be found:smiley-shocked029:


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Where do you live ? PM me, and I may be interested in buying it from you if you're tired of it, or fixing it for you. Can you shoot me some pictures of it so I can see the condition., PM me a price if you want to unload it.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Ariens is actually one of the better brands on the market but the 926LE seemed to be the red headed step child in some ways, Not at all a bad machine but had a few design issues, Auger belt breaking was one and that was fixed with a kit that has a double pulley to replace the single belt, Also a plate to keep water from getting into the transmission so the friction disk doesn't slip. Do some reading here and watch some how too videos on maintenance. ALL snow blowers will have issues at some point if not maintained and the 926LE is a 10-15 yr old model. May not be a belt but would be the place to start but inside the gearbox is what is called a friction disk that may also be the issue. To replace that yourself it would cost roughly $20 and some time working on it, $140 quoted is just robbery IMHO if that is what he thinks is the problem. But if it's just the belt then that is a cheap repair. Also like Rit333 asked, What is your location, A lot of us here could help repair and teach you how to do it also if interested in learning the how to of it.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

It doesn't sound like you have enough experience or the tools to fix the machine. I suggest you let the other guy fix it. You'll save a lot of time, aggravation and probably money by doing so.

I don't think the guy can see your pictures. As I recall you must have 10 posts before it's allowed.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

jim5554 said:


> I don't think the guy can see your pictures. As I recall you must have 10 posts before it's allowed.


We changed that a while back. Members are good from day one to post photos.
.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Noted


----------

